# Now



## Inglip

When I want to say something is happening now, is it better to use 'na' or 'ngayon'? Or is it simply better/more natural to say something like - What are you doing (and use the current tense verb) Do I need to give a specific time?

What is more natural, or better to say sentences like the following?

Ano ba ginagawa mo ngayon?
Ano na ba ginagawa mo?

Kakain na ako
kakain ako ngayon

Nagluluto ang lola ng pagkain ngayon
Nagluluto na ang lola ng pagkain

Aalis ka na ba?
Aalis ka ba ngayon?

Thanks


----------



## mataripis

nagluluto na ako ng pagkain. I am cooking the food already./ Magluluto ako ng pagkain ngayon.= now i am going to cook the food.   (  It seems that i am also studying Tagalog grammars)  1.)When you use "Na"  it represents "also" and the action is already in the process.Use "Nag' not "Mag" before the verb.2.)When using "Ngayon" which is direct equivalent of "Now", the one who speak is just beginning or starting to do what he/she is saying.Use "Mag" before the verb.     but you can say also= Magluluto na ako ng pagkain.(ngayon is replaced by na) with the same meaning as in # 1.


----------



## notnimdab2009

In the case of:

1) Aalis ka na ba?
2) Aalis ka ba ngayon?

1st one means to me that it is at that moment. Like the person is about to go.

#2 can be interpreted as it can be for the whole day or at a later time. Wife ask husband this question in the morning and it can mean that husband has plan to go out within the day or at a later time not exactly at that moment.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks guys. So they both mean slightly different things?


----------

